# Dsc & xdrive failure on X3



## Jmatthews12 (12 mo ago)

I’ve just had the Master cylinder changed on my X3. As soon as I drove it home from the garage I got the following warning lights

‘DSC & xdrive failure’ and also the one in the photo. I called the garage straight away and they said they didn’t touch anything that could cause these warning lights. Could these have been caused by something the mechanic did or is it just coincidence and the worst luck that these lights came on on the same day that I had work done on the car?


----------



## andrewwynn (Jul 8, 2015)

Likely not a coincidence but just as likely a loose plug or something similar. 

You need to know what codes are flagged.


----------



## rosen39 (May 28, 2021)

Does your car have a TPMS valve in the wheel (metal valve stem), or does your car have a rubber valve stem. The rubber valve stem indicates a car uses the ABS ring on the axle to report a tire losing air. The TPMS valve in the wheel transmits a signal, and it is picked up, most likely, by a receiver in the wheel well. I would bet it is a connecter to this receiver that is unplugged since the technician was in that area to replace a master cylinder.


----------



## Jmatthews12 (12 mo ago)

rosen39 said:


> Does your car have a TPMS valve in the wheel (metal valve stem), or does your car have a rubber valve stem. The rubber valve stem indicates a car uses the ABS ring on the axle to report a tire losing air. The TPMS valve in the wheel transmits a signal, and it is picked up, most likely, by a receiver in the wheel well. I would bet it is a connecter to this receiver that is unplugged since the technician was in that area to replace a master cylinder.


I really hope it’s something this simple! Thanks


----------

